# Doubt about ATX 24 pin power supply cable compatibility (pinout)



## tomfuegue (Oct 21, 2021)

Good afternoon, I have a question about this cable.

Would they work for the same PSU or wouldn't. Fits perfectly, another thing is that something can go wrong or directly not turn on the computer, but first I wanted to be sure. *Is the pinout position important in this case?*

The power supply is an Antec Signature 1000 Titanium (manufactured by Seasonic, same OEM design as the Seasonic PRIME TX-1000 or the Corsair AX1000): https://www.antec.com/product/power/signature-titanium-1000





The cable is an original Corsair Type 4: https://www.corsair.com/es/es/Categorías/Productos/Accesorios-|-Piezas/Componentes-para-PC/Fuentes-de-alimentación/Premium-Individually-Sleeved-PSU-Cables-Pro-Kit-Type-4-Gen-4/p/CP-8920222


These are the 18 pin connectors that plug to the power supply, not to the motherboard, at the other end the wires are identical.






Thanks.


----------



## velko-live (Oct 21, 2021)

In absolutely no case do not lay cables from other power supply, even if the pins look the same.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 21, 2021)

You can tell they have a different pinout just by the fact that the missing pin is in a different location.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 21, 2021)

Such cables are not standard, check with a multimeter before even letting it near a PC.

You can extract the pins and rearrange them to suit your supply.

P.S.
As has been pointed out, I picked the wrong extractor for a picture.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 21, 2021)

It has been said above, but bears repeating: DO NOT mix PSU wires from different PSUs or manufacturers. Ever. Unless you have conclusively verified that the pinouts are identical (which you ought to be able to tell from the missing pin being different), there is significant risk of hardware damage, whether that is blowing up your PSU, sending 12V into something that should never see 12V on your motherboard (and thus blowing it up) o both. Best case scenario you trip short circuit protection on your PSU and everything survives, but that isn't something I would bet on with even the best quality PSU.

You can, as mentioned above, depin the plug and repin it to the correct layout, you just need a depinning tool (not the type pictured above, that's for 4-pin molex plugs, you need the type that's shaped as a 2-prong fork) and preferably a multimeter to test everything. But this is risky, time consuming and finicky work, and any error can cause the same scenarios described above.


----------



## looniam (Oct 21, 2021)

nope




best i found for that antec (seasonic OEM)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Cables going into the psu are proprietary, so corsair with corsair, Enermax woth Enermax, Seasonic with Seasonic.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 22, 2021)

Corsair relabel various makes, so I would be worried about Corsair with Corsair.

PSU CABLE COMPATIBILITY (corsair.com)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Corsair relabel various makes, so I would be worried about Corsair with Corsair.
> 
> PSU CABLE COMPATIBILITY (corsair.com)


I was using what i wrote as an example


----------

